# pec injection FAIL. gauge and needle length advice for pec.



## Hero Swole (May 12, 2013)

ok so i was supposed to shoot right in the middle between upper and lower pec. i had more meat as i went down so i decided i was going to shoot a little lower. then i saw some veins and went a tad lower. and then this happened. a decent amount of blood came out and i had an instant lump. i still doo. also i used 22g 1 in needle is that fine for pecs ? and i shot 1ml of prop. i got a little exited first time shooting pecs.


----------



## mistah187 (May 12, 2013)

Holy shnykies!


----------



## PFM (May 12, 2013)

No big deal in a couple weeks you will never know.


----------



## DF (May 12, 2013)

I'd try a smaller gauge myself 25g.


----------



## Azog (May 12, 2013)

Nice tits. A bit hairy for my taste, but still nice.


----------



## AAA (May 12, 2013)

I use a 25g also besides that I do go a bit higher and a inch or so to your right (inwards)


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 12, 2013)

I have only used slin pins on pecs. Go slow and heat up the oil


----------



## Dtownry (May 12, 2013)

What AAA said.  I am a fan of the pecs now after my quad blew out.


----------



## bubbagump (May 12, 2013)

Damn man!  I've only done it a couple of times but I shoot closer to the center of my chest. First time was painful as shit. Second was bearable.   Use a 25ga and heat that shit up.


----------



## 69nites (May 12, 2013)

Up and toward the center about a half inch is where I like.


----------



## losieloos (May 12, 2013)

69nites said:


> Up and toward the center about a half inch is where I like.



Woh, where talking about injecting a syringe here bro...


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 12, 2013)

jesus christ.  22 gauge is what i use to draw with,  those are fuckin harpoons bro.  i like 25 gauge for pinning but that's just me.


----------



## ken Sass (May 12, 2013)

i would hit it


----------



## JOMO (May 12, 2013)

25gx1'' is what I use. I have points on my tattoo's that I use for ref so I never miss but I do about the same hieght as yours but alittle more inside.


----------



## pirovoliko (May 12, 2013)

well you blew that one...lol...25x1 is plenty and check out some videos if you havent aready


----------



## 63Vette (May 12, 2013)

25g 5/8" for my pecs.... smooth like butta....

Live and learn brother- no worries.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (May 12, 2013)

I do it right in the nipple


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 12, 2013)

Fuck 25's I use slins for pecs bro it's painless and shoots just fine. I shoot upper/middle of my pecs and never have a problem.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 13, 2013)

I here chest injections and all I think about is pulp fiction


----------



## ccpro (May 13, 2013)

Fuck that. ...


----------



## Devil1 (May 13, 2013)

used to hit pecs, traps, bis, tris, quads....   every now and then i would fuck something up like that.  i will still hit shoulders and even bis but i will usually split 1/2 cc per side.

good luck on the recovery brutha, bet its sore as shit!


----------



## Infantry87 (May 13, 2013)

Try shooting water based suspension sub q like my dumb ass did a few yrs back... Itll heal and youll learn


----------



## JOMO (May 13, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I here chest injections and all I think about is pulp fiction







[


----------



## schultz1 (May 13, 2013)

63Vette said:


> 25g 5/8" for my pecs.... smooth like butta....
> 
> Live and learn brother- no worries.
> 
> ...



vette hit it on the money.


----------



## Hero Swole (May 13, 2013)

Today i pinned the other pec and it was smooth like butter. I used the 22g 1in but only pushed it a little more than halfway in. I didnt get any lumps and not that much pipe yet. I shot 1ml of prop. Also i shot more to the center of the pec not low like last time. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Today i pinned the other pec and it was smooth like butter. I used the 22g 1in but only pushed it a little more than halfway in. I didnt get any lumps and not that much pipe yet. I shot 1ml of prop. Also i shot more to the center of the pec not low like last time. Thanks for the advice.



bro you do know your using a harpoon..Go smaller man lol


----------

